
Taking Command of the Terminal with GNU Screen - shawndumas
http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/285795-taking-command-of-the-terminal-with-gnu-screen-
======
Watabou
I really like tmux: <http://tmux.sourceforge.net/>

I like to use it with powerline: <https://github.com/erikw/tmux-powerline>

